# Eurovision Sat - PF live drink fest



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Who's joining me?

These have been soooo much fun the last few years.

The rules are simple:

1. Insult all the acts as they happen
2. Drink way too much


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

And drink a finger of spirits every time 'Nul points' is said or an Eastern European country gives a neighbour tons of points for an epically dreadful song!


----------



## Azriel391 (Mar 19, 2013)

Yup I'm in


----------



## 3dogs2cats (Aug 15, 2012)

Just watching the first lot of semi finals, gotta luv the Eurovision I hardly ever watch TV but every year I dust it off and settle down for this bit of delight rubbish 

Will definitely be joining you Saturday but I will not be drinking Yep I get through the whole thing stone cold sober now that is dedication for you


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

3dogs2cats said:


> but I will not be drinking Yep I get through the whole thing stone cold sober now that is dedication for you


That's insanity :lol:

Don't think I've been sober at the end for the last 20 years 

Still the more the merrier... If you pardon the pun!


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

Christ is it that time of year already .... err yeah will probs be in , if not in forum presence then in ...... Alcoholic Spirit


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Defo in. Hubby, who hates it anyway is working a late and my usual companion, my daughter will be up a mountain somewhere camping so I am very glad to have company for it AND get hammered at the same time.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

I'll be here, unless I get invited to a real life Eurovision party 

Won't be drinking, never liked alcohol, but happy to get the soft drinks in and contribute some biting sarcasm to the pot :devil:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Set my sky box to record tonights semi, good job I realised it wasn't actually recording. Missed the first few, but the one about baking a cake looked as though it was good :lol:

Wouldn't miss the final, best comedy show of the year.


----------



## MoggyBaby (Mar 8, 2011)

I regret to advise that, for the first time in 3 years, Moggy Towers cannot attend the annual PF Eurovision Bashers Party. :cryin:

I have family visiting from Ireland and, whilst we WILL be foisting the torture of Eurovision upon them ( :devil: ), I think it would a step too far to also be sitting tapping away on the laptop. 

I hope you all have a great time being totally insulting, and behaving badly, without me.

I'd like to say I'll be thinking of you all but, the truth is, we'll be too busy getting ****-faced ourselves for me to do so!


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Gutted MB  and where is Jenny these days?


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

For the last couple of years I haven't been @rsed to watch it. It's a load of rubbish.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

There is a bonfire garden party two boats along from ours on Saturday - so I might make it, I might not - going on the last party at that boat (Easter bank holiday) - I would say its doubtful :lol:


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Well, I'm here - is anyone else?


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2014)

I am. I'm not drinking tonight though.


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

I dont usually watch it but theres naff all else on  if i drink or not largely depends on how rubbish it is


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

I'm not drinking but I am so happy to be sitting watching Eurovision!!! Didn't get to see it last year as I was working  and if I didn't have work tomorrow I'd be missing this as I'd be at a huge family party ( celebrating a 50th and 2 21sts in the family this month)!!!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Well thhe hosts seem mildly less annoying than usual. Humour is still pretty telegraphed, though!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Wouldn't miss it, and I'm only drinking tea


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm here, I'm here.... wTF is with the hamster wheel?


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Somebody call Nightkitten - Ukraine have nicked one of her cat wheels! Wonder if the bloke in it is powering the show?


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2014)

I love how much time they spent listing all the methods the UK cannot vote by!!!
:lol:


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Lol well , I loved the hamster wheel, song was catchy but don't think she was great!

Cheesecake next!!!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm well p155ed already and have started a new bottle of Domestos because my remarks about the tw4t in the hamster wheel have been a little caustic and I needed something to dilute the after taste.


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Can they shut up and I just have the cheesecake


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I got some strawberry cheesecake specially for this song


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> I got some strawberry cheesecake specially for this song


You sharing?


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Space Chick said:


> Can they shut up and I just have the cheesecake


I love cheesecake (the food, not the song the man with funny hair just sang!)


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Belarus: how Take That might have turned out if they ever developed a cheesecake fetish


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Space Chick said:


> You sharing?


Help yourself, plenty to go round


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Well this one is rubbish, not even half baked Cirque de Soleil makes up for it!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

These first three have been very 'normal', middle of the road stuff, haven't they? Where's the euro mentalness, dressed up as rock demons carry on???


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Well that's the first wailing woman of the night over and done with.


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

The bearded transvestite is coming!!

These guys are colourful, shame about the stutter


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Kin ell. Icelandic telly tubbies are on:blink:


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Space Chick said:


> Well this one is rubbish, not even half baked Cirque de Soleil makes up for it!


Maybe that's going to be the running theme for the night - not oversize drums, or violinists, but second rate circus acts. 

Not so much 'Start a fire' as 'Save the wails...'


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

So what colour is the MP? Is he one of the beardies?


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Ohhhhkaaay. I take above post back, brightly coloured REM, Beautiful South stylee singing men.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Hahaha they're like the wiggles!!!!

I LOVE THEM!!!!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Quite like this, it's a bit of fun and very catchy.


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Don't think much of his voice at all.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Zaros said:


> Kin ell. Icelandic telly tubbies are on:blink:


Ken Bruce said he reckoned the costume designer was obviously frightened as a child by the Teletubbies 

Personally I though it could have been the UK entry if all the Cbeebies presenters had formed a group and eaten copius amounts of sugar just before the performance, it had that kind of hyper 'wouldn't it be nice if everyone was nice' sort of feel to it...


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

What will he become?!? You can't end on half a sentence!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

First wailing man now, thank goodness it's over. That song was dull, very dull.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Iceland: sorry, but stop with the Meatloaf wannabe impression - it's not working. And your songwriter's no Jim Epstein, either...


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

This is a rip off of the Black Eyed Peas!!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

There's a Romanian guy with a really fat head on our TV now.

He's playing a tune on a polo mint.

Hey that's a miracle!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I actually have no opinion on this pair. The piano is clever, man plays it but it continues to plinky plonk away when he's nowhere near it.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

I was waiting for the Romanian chap to start running in that giant circular keyboard, not pretend to play it 

Have we had Euphoric house at Eurovision before? If it gets any votes, that would be a miracle...


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

So Master MP3.... I liked his dad... mr Vinyl :001_tongue:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Oddly enough the guy from Armenia reminds me of Lou Reed :confused1:


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Is it just me, or does the Armenian chap look like a reject from the military police? First tragic-emo song of the the night, and I wish he WAS alone, and certainly unamplified (we need a fingers-in-the-ears smiley)


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Jesthar, you are on fire this evening! Ah, Armenia, FINALLY some over emotional odd looking person. This is proper Eurovision!


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Don't believe this. I am actually watching it.:blink:
Songs 3,4 & 5 OK, but nowt outstanding yet.


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

What's with the "who wants to be a millionaire" style drop away bass before each song starts? :blink:

Oops, the skater fell over


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Roller boots?? GENIUS!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Ooo a roller blading ballet dancer.



Why?????????


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Montenegro appear to be drawing on their Irish heritage, judging by the backing track? Although one ballerina on rollerskates does not a Riverdance make, admittedly


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm not voting for Montenegro. He could be singing any old sh1t and probably is for all I know.

He's been gate crashed by a skater who seems to have lost her way.:blink:


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Song 8 OK Love the skater.


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> Ooo a roller blading ballet dancer.
> 
> Why?????????


Why not! 

That was rubbish! I haven't really liked anything yet.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

So this is why they invaded Poland!


----------



## BoogieWoogie (Nov 13, 2013)

The Russian Grannies in their younger year  LOVE POLAND


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Haha, one for the boys methinks. 

The songs catchy though.


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Zaros said:


> So this is why they invaded Poland!


And I choke on my wine 

Oh FFS this is like soft porn!!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Now we are getting down to it, scantily clad lovelies in semi authentic dress. As my teenage daughter would say 'the 80's called, they want their fashion back.'


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Ken Bruce described the dancers as being strippergrams, one doin washing in an overly suggestive manner, and the other churning butter in a manner that could not have got past the watch committee of Frimpton on Sea.

As to the song - I dunno, Polish folk meets Japanese kareoke rap?!?


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Hubby said... New take on pole dancers :lol:


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Cor lummy, the karaoke down the local pub is better than this lot!


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

1990s club music now! Move on Greece


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Greece.

Bozos on ouzo!


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

If anyone has sky if you press the red button it brings up a 'sing a long' at the bottom if the screen, in case anyone has already had a few too many and fancies joining in


----------



## BoogieWoogie (Nov 13, 2013)

Queen Conchita Next


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

I want to play on the trampoline


----------



## Jenna500 (May 27, 2012)

Sophiebee said:


> If anyone has sky if you press the red button it brings up a 'sing a long' at the bottom if the screen, in case anyone has already had a few too many and fancies joining in


Not just on Sky - works on my freeview too. Oh lord, how sad am I?


----------



## Sleeping_Lion (Mar 19, 2009)

Bird with a beard next!


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

My BIL loved the song in the semis before he saw her :lol:

Fair enough to her! She's got the best voice so far!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm still far too sober to sing along. It's not cocktail hour yet with me. Oh conchita, what an authentic Austrian name you have!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Well, if trampoline rapping ever becomes an Olympic sport, Greece might be in with a chance. Not so much Rise Up as crash and burn musically, though. 

BTW, lead singer, a tip for you - it's your HIPS you are supposed to grind, not your teeth


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Barbara Streisand's brother lives in Austria? :001_unsure:


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

nice hair, check, make up, check, dress, check, shave beard.....


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2014)

Bearded lady needs to do the next Bond theme song!
:lol:


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

I am adoring Austria!!! Ok it's a bearded lady but wow what a voice and a good song  ATM it's between her or the wiggles!!


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

That was excellent..... Bizarrely!

Let's hope when she does rise from the flames she finds a bic


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

ballybee said:


> I am adoring Austria!!! Ok it's a bearded lady but wow what a voice and a good song  ATM it's between her or the wiggles!!


It was a good song to be fair best so far


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Space Chick said:


> My BIL loved the song in the semis before he saw her :lol:
> 
> Fair enough to her! *She's got the best voice so far*!


You're not wrong, only one bum note in the whole thing. Ken Bruce christened it "Bassey with a Beard"


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Germany....

Pink soundalike and lookalike??


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Yes, yes, yes to Austria.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Nice gimmick,probably make the top three at least.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I preferred the wiggles meself. Ok Germany, you were unfortunate to go on after the bearded lady unless you really had the wow factor and I daresay that you don't.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't know if I should vote for the Indecisive trio from Germany or just give them a miss altogether?


----------



## BoogieWoogie (Nov 13, 2013)

It's pretty much over... Queen Conchita Wurst has won Eurovision 2014


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Ads on BBC TV whatever next.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Anyone else think the presenter with the glasses looks like the bloke who does Thronecast?? (only tidier)


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

I want the book :lol:

The cats aren't liking this highest note feature!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Germany: Is It Right? Or is it Wrong? Let's see:

Double Bass on stage: Quite alright
Accordian: Not often right
The Song: Just alright
Your Fashion Sense: Totally wrong!


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

She's sounding breathless but hardly surprising after blowing up those lilos!


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Lol I want to book too!!! 

Germany weren't great, defo trying to be like p!nk and it didn't work!!!

So far Norway isn't bad, a couple of wonky notes but it's quite a nice song!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Sweden. One of the richest countries in Europe and they come up with this cheap sh1t.


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I like Sweden as well.
How come most are singing in English now?


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Sweden, very nice and all that, but a bit blah and forgettable. She hasn't enough facial hair to grab your attention IMO.


----------



## BoogieWoogie (Nov 13, 2013)

Great song from Sweden but she was very shaky. Just gives Molly more of a chance.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Hey genius! 

Scallies on rocket bikes.


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

I actually enjoyed that Sweden song...


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Twin twin - naff off!!

But I like the song sadly, groovy bassline!!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Blimey, Slash has let himself go.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

The recurring five note piano theme in Swedens entry is bugging me - it sounds exactly like something from another piece of music and I can't place it!

Sadly I missed the rest of the song I was concentrating so hard on that, so it must have been memorable!


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

jetsmum said:


> Blimey, Slash has let himself go.


And I choke on my wine again!!

I could have been gigging tonight, but told the band I wasn't available!!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

YMCA meets jedward meets zulu dawn meets crazy Al yankovic.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Lol this is awful!!! The tune is catchy, the song is crap!!!


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Lol @ France..oh what fun...pass me more wine..hic...


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Jetsmum, my thoughts exactly! Moustache? What IS their preoccupation with facial hair tonight?


----------



## BoogieWoogie (Nov 13, 2013)

I always thought France were desperate to win... obviously not 


Love the Russia Entry... hope the crowd don't boo


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

He wants a moustache.... Like the bird from austria, if he'd have sang like her as well id have been happier


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Valanita said:


> I like Sweden as well.
> How come most are singing in English now?


As they should Val.

So we know they're not taking the p155 out of us. :wink:


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Oops Siamese via their locks! Get a haircut girls


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Sweden was a snorefest
Much prefereed I wanna have a mustachee...... doodly doo doo doo doo do


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Hamster wheel, trapeze, trampoline, seesaw....its eurovision adventure playground!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Ah, this the Eurovision of my childhood, wierdy sets that could end in calamity!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I was hoping their hair wouldn't come apart at the beginning and someone would have to rush on with scissors.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Russia...........................................................................................mirror mirror


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

I'm liking Italy but she's a bit scary!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Space Chick said:


> Oops Siamese via their locks! Get a haircut girls


Ken said that was deliberate 

And that was a good song from Russia, sung well. Although I suspect they appreciate the irony of singing about telling the world to show some love at this precise moment in time. Feel a bit sorry for them, really, they deserve to do well with that, and they probably won't.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Italy.... A fitting :thumbdown:


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Ah Italy, wiz your roman head dresses as a reminder of your empire days, you are really spoiling us.


----------



## BoogieWoogie (Nov 13, 2013)

That was great from Russia. I hope they get the votes to come top 10 they deserve it.

oh dear Italy


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

If anybody is on fb or twitter, go and follow Gin o'clock. The commentary is hilarious!


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Stick to the flute love :001_tongue:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Slovenia.....It's lilth from frasier

I wonder if he's listening?


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Zaros, that's the best yet!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Italy - :blink:

Just :blink:...


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

It's getting to that time of night when all the songs are beginning to sound the same. They're either fast or slow and that's it.:lol:


----------



## BoogieWoogie (Nov 13, 2013)

Forgot how much I like the Slovenia entry.


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

I like this one.


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Ugh, Finland. This is exactly like the stuff my daughter listens to. Not bad I suppose, I was hoping for the rock demon things, is all.


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

I don't move on stage anywhere near as much as that bassist!

Bored with this one!


----------



## Jenna500 (May 27, 2012)

Finland - I've got the words up on the screen and they don't make sense ... I think they must strung some English words together that they liked the sound of and fitted the music ...:blink:


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Zaros said:


> Slovenia.....It's lilth from frasier
> 
> I wonder if he's listening?


I thought they looked like extras from a second rate historical drama 

Sounded like them, too.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Finland.....I'm not allowed to pass comment on this because I live there with one and she has lots of relatives. :sad:


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Yay Ruth Lorenzo


----------



## BoogieWoogie (Nov 13, 2013)

Go Ruth Lorenzo!


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

that Finish one was catchy, it's stuck in my head and won't go away .:nonod:


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Jenna500 said:


> Finland - I've got the words up on the screen and they don't make sense ... I think they must strung some English words together that they liked the sound of and fitted the music ...:blink:


The words were a little odd! I did like the sound though.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Jenna500 said:


> Finland - I've got the words up on the screen and they don't make sense ... I think they must strung some English words together that they liked the sound of and fitted the music ...:blink:


You have no idea.

Absolutely none at all.:001_tongue:

Translation from English to Finnish = :001_unsure:
Translation from Finnish to English = :angry:


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

I love Ruth Lorenzo! But this isn't the best song for her, even if she did write it herself.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Jenna500 said:


> Finland - I've got the words up on the screen and they don't make sense ... I think they must strung some English words together that they liked the sound of and fitted the music ...:blink:


Even more ironic that they kept on shouting about 'All these words' - which were the only words I managed to make out through the whole sorry caboodle 

Never mind, Finland - you can always come back next year with Something Even Better


----------



## Jenna500 (May 27, 2012)

Blimey she's got a set of lungs on her hasn't she?


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

She's got a powerful voice!


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I like Spain as well.


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

She likes rain too..... Her rendition of Purple Rain was the best ever


----------



## BoogieWoogie (Nov 13, 2013)

Ruth = Dark Horse


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Banjos and whistling?.... Shoot me. Shoot me now!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Spain dancing in the rain, and finally the cats retreat to higher ground! What a set of lungs!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Is that Andy from Emmerdale singing?


----------



## Jenna500 (May 27, 2012)

Space Chick said:


> Banjos and whistling?.... Shoot me. Shoot me now!


I'm not 'liking' because you want to be shot but because it made me laugh!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm going to use Switzerland as a brief interlude to peel dog off my knee, plug in phone charger and ask Captain Morgan and his little friend, Pepsi Max if they would like to join our Euro party....


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Oooh, banjo, violin, oversize drums AND whistling!

And apparently he feels our judgement - that would be nul points, then


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

I like the Swiss one, all poppy and happy, even though the words don't make sense.


----------



## BoogieWoogie (Nov 13, 2013)

Jesthar said:


> Spain dancing in the rain, and finally the cats retreat to higher ground! What a set of lungs!


and she has a nice set of :blush:


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

He's making me Hungary for Love :001_tongue:

Pwoar, what a hottie :001_tongue:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Mr T has a love child!


----------



## Jenna500 (May 27, 2012)

jetsmum said:


> I like the Swiss one, all poppy and happy, even though the words don't make sense.


They did if you were reading the subtitles but he was singing so fast they were rolling together. Even I struggled to keep up - I think the neighbours are going to start complaining soon!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Not exactly feel good


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

The cats thought the whistling was their tea time


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

And now for Hungary and a cheery little number about domestic abuse... :blink:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

She cries for relp???????


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

But marks out of ten.... I'd give him one :001_tongue:


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Is no-one else freaked out about the fact Hungary was singing about abuse???

He was good though  I've missed a few songs as the cat wanted fed and out!!!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Jail break and these idiots were so attached to their cell they took a piece with them for nostalgia.:blink:


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

ballybee said:


> Is no-one else freaked out about the fact Hungary was singing about abuse???


I was too busy ogling him to listen to lyrics :blush:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Space Chick said:


> But marks out of ten.... I'd give him one :001_tongue:


:huh: But ain't you married.:001_unsure:


----------



## Jenna500 (May 27, 2012)

You know you've had to much to drink when ...

You rush to the loo because you don't want to miss any Eurovision, don't realise BF has left the toilet seat up and end up with your ar&e in the bowl! :blush:


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Jesthar said:


> And now for Hungary and a cheery little number about domestic abuse... :blink:


His voice and the music were actually good, unfortunate lyrics to say the least though.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Space Chick said:


> I was too busy ogling him to listen to lyrics :blush:


:lol::lol:


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Malta - oooh, a dulcimer on stage! 

Bit of an odd song, but quite Fleetwood Mac-esque, and they can SING  Guess the real act must have taken a wrong turn somewhere...

Rather liked it


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Zaros said:


> :huh: But ain't you married.:001_unsure:


I can window shop as long as I don't try the goods :001_tongue:


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Malta were fantastic, I adore Mumford and sons and thought these guys were similar 

Denmark is pretty good  cheery!


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Denmark I like. Its catchy.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Is he singing about loving scuba diving, coz that's what it sounds like!!!


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

This is pretty good 

Bit Bruno Marrs esque


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Scooby dooby dab dab I love you:blink:

If I spoke to her like that she'd have me bloody well committed!

:sad:


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Denmark - give S Club Six back, right now! 


...actually, on second thoughts, you can keep them - want the remaining member too?


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Denmarks ain't my thang, but it's not bad, generic pop at it's best really.


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Space Chick said:


> This is pretty good
> 
> Bit Bruno Marrs esque


I was just going to put that! Definitley bruno mars-y!


----------



## Jenna500 (May 27, 2012)

I actually really liked that


----------



## BoogieWoogie (Nov 13, 2013)

Love the Netherlands  could win


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Oooohhhhh, very new age country and western, aren't we?


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

I think this sounds a bit like the police.

A bit too vanilla for my liking.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Is the hostess Princess Ftumchu from some lost Lord of the rings story?

She's got funny ears.:yesnod:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Dutch country and western, I like this one. Lovely harmonies


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

The Netherlands - listing to the bassline, they've nicked it from 'Every Breath You Take' and crossed it with Shania Twain


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2014)

Has Carlos Santana gone back in time here?


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Quite liking the netherlands


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Who reckons these pair will get jiggy with it in the after show party?


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I think this is has over taken the wiggles as my fave tbh.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Well OH has actually decided he likes 1 of the songs!!! The Dutch entry was really nice


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Jesthar said:


> The Netherlands - listing to the bassline, they've nicked it from 'Every Breath You Take' and crossed it with Shania Twain


Exactly!


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Lot of rain and weather in the songs this year- longing for a walking in sunshine vibe


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

I like the Netherlands contribution.

It's kinda smoochy in a line dancing sort of way.

A real sh1t kickers waltz.:wink:


----------



## BoogieWoogie (Nov 13, 2013)

Bond Theme


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Oh, nightie lady, whilst you are proper Eurovision, arm waving dancing and ballady, I fear tonight is not your negligee wearing night.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

I like this but where the heck is San Marino??? Never heard of it!!!


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

ballybee said:


> I like this but where the heck is San Marino??? Never heard of it!!!


It's inside Italy.

Got really drunk there as they didn't have drinking laws in the 80's... I was only 11, my parents went ape! But gave me a taste for Cointreau that has never left me :lol:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Very deep lyrics there from San Marino.


----------



## BoogieWoogie (Nov 13, 2013)

oh nervous


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

ballybee said:


> I like this but where the heck is San Marino??? Never heard of it!!!


Ah, you're not a Formula1 fan, then 

Wellm that was wallpaper Eurovision ballard if I ever heard one. Nice enough, but I've forgotten it already...


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Our flag is a very difficult one to make.
Go, go, Molly.


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Very Eurovision. 
Should be worth a few points


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Pocohontas does not sail my canoe somehow. :sad:


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

It's the booby washer women again!


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

I think she did us proud.

My top 3:

In reverse order:

Denmark
Hungary
The bearded lady


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

I doubt we'll get far, to much politics involved in the voting. Though with phone voting it should be fairer.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

We should get into the high double points, that would be good.


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Blimey, our Graham got some preferential treatment :lol:


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

jetsmum said:


> We should get into the high double points, that would be good.


Doubt it.


----------



## Sophiebee (Jul 9, 2013)

Space Chick said:


> I think she did us proud.
> 
> My top 3:
> 
> ...


We all know why hungarys in your top 3 though


----------



## Jenna500 (May 27, 2012)

Space Chick said:


> Blimey, our Graham got some preferential treatment :lol:


He looked terrified! He obviously didn't have a clue what was going on!


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

They've penalised us already. Can't vote in certain ways.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Well, I hadn't heard our song before - probably the best since Katrina and the Waves, but I did think it lacked a little ooomph in the performance somewhere. Good, could potentially have been great...

And Graham Norton gets a confetti shower!


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Who's ringing then?


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

Ah ok, I did suspect it was italian!!!

I dunno who I want to win anymore  there were so many good entries!!!

I think the bearded lady might win but deep down I want the wiggles to do well


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I loved Icelands performance, the blokes in the colourful suits with the catchy song 

I am actually tempted to vote for them and I never vote on any TV show :lol:


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

My top three are 

Buck's Fizz
Johnny Logan
Dana

Failing that, in depending order,
Netherlands
The wiggles 
Bruno Mars boys

Descending order, even! HIC!


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

My top 4 in reverse order...
Denmark 4
Sweden 3
Spain 2
Austria 1


----------



## BoogieWoogie (Nov 13, 2013)

We may not win but Molly did us proud today... we finally have a Eurovision act to be proud of sending


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

My top 3, in no particular order are,

The Wiggles from Iceland
The Dutch country and westerners
The Whistling Swiss 

But I have a feeling that beardy lady might win.


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Time for snacks before voting..... Nachos and cheese


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Harmonica up a ladder now. Bring back the wiggles!


----------



## Jenna500 (May 27, 2012)

Space Chick said:


> Time for snacks before voting..... Nachos and cheese


Good idea! Off for a nibble and a top up.

Now hoping the OH doesn't come back from the pub early ...


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Ode to joy!

This is the cheapest version of stairway to heaven I've ever had the misfortune to set my eyes and ears upon.:cryin:


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Oh, look, the second rate circus acts are back... Singers up a ladder, wonder how many acts will try that next year


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Any respect I had for the Eurovision is draining, slowly draining out of me. Disciples? Knights? STOP. PLEASE STOP NOW.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Is there actually a reason why they keep going on about China? I don't get it!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Me either, is this a big export to there or something?


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

WTF was that all about!!!!

Those 2 songs were ridiculous!!!


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

WTH..Junior eurovision...never heard of it...


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

That kid was awful


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Id say be thankful of that, kyria.


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Hang on, there's a Junior Eurovision?

And the winner wants to go on to compete in Eurovision Proper in the future "because if you believe it, you can do anything!" Wonder how R Kelly got on with that one...


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Just registered my vote for Iceland :cornut: now I just need to find out where to buy their album :w00t:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Right, dog peed, tea brewed and snacks got and waiting for the results.


----------



## BoogieWoogie (Nov 13, 2013)

Tigerneko said:


> Just registered my vote for Iceland :cornut: now I just need to find out where to buy their album :w00t:


Itunes or HMV


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> Just registered my vote for Iceland :cornut: now I just need to find out where to buy their album :w00t:


It's sure to be exclusive where ever you might find it on sale.:smile:


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Johnny Logan! They heard me!


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Nachos and melted Mexicana cheese for the win!

Perfect mid Eurovision snack!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Zaros said:


> It's sure to be exclusive where ever you might find it on sale.:smile:


LOL! I'll be in a VERY exclusive fan club!

Oh wow, another of my old Eurovision favourites - Lordi!! I actually DID buy their album, and I loved it :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

AND rock demons. This evening has been worth my licence fee alone.


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

OMG OH just about fell over laughing at the Lordi scene, he loves Lordi


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Lisa..... Scary stalker or what :lol:


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Lol @ Graham...shes a feeder...


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

She's so hungry, it has driven her bananas.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

I don't really know who I would like to win.:001_unsure:

I just hope it's not Denmark because they banned the Sàrplaninac from their lands and I don't think excluding Lurpak butter from my shopping list was a suitable retaliatory gesture.:nonod:


----------



## BoogieWoogie (Nov 13, 2013)

OMG SEXY FLUTE MAN IS BACK AND HE IS TOPLESS


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Zaros said:


> I don't really know who I would like to win.:001_unsure:
> 
> I just hope it's not Denmark because they banned the Sàrplaninac from their lands and I don't think excluding Lurpak butter from my shopping list was a suitable retaliatory gesture.:nonod:


Political voting there?!? :001_tongue:


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

There aren't many of the members on this forum actually posting on this thread. They are obviously nowhere near as balmy as us lot.


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

BoogieWoogie said:


> OMG SEXY FLUTE MAN IS BACK AND HE IS TOPLESS


I do like a nice piece of beefcake, with or without flute


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

So, last years winner graduates from last years winning number with tree wearing backing dancers to an African themed number including a wet t-shirt contest live on stage and the biggest Eurovision sing-along ever...

Novel - and could have been a lot worse, I suppose!


----------



## BoogieWoogie (Nov 13, 2013)

jetsmum said:


> I do like a nice piece of beefcake, with or without flute


was about to type something rude... I will control my fingers thought


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

Oh! Voting results now.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

jetsmum said:


> I do like a nice piece of beefcake, with or without flute


Somehow, given the choice of the two, I'm almost certain you'd prefer the beefcake with flute.:wink:


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Let the voting begin! Azerbajan, shut up and give the points!


Ooooh, BIG booing in the hall at 12 to Russia!


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Drink a finger for everyone who says "you've put on a great show" and you'll be hung over for weeks


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

[/URL][/IMG]

I've just seen this on fb!


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Mrsred said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> I've just seen this on fb!


Choked on wine again!!


----------



## BoogieWoogie (Nov 13, 2013)

Oh Dear... not looking good for Molly


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Mrsred said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> I've just seen this on fb!


:huh:What did Cheryl Cole sing and who did she represent?:confused1:


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Nice to see Poland have forgotten the war 

8 points to Germany :001_tongue:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

I can't believe we didn't get anything from Poland, I thought we might!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Albanian judge rocking the bin man look there.


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Lots of people fancying Hungary then :001_tongue:


----------



## BoogieWoogie (Nov 13, 2013)

yay 5 points


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

We got points!


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Space Chick said:


> Nice to see Poland have forgotten the war


It would seem, by their appearance tonight, the war wasn't the only thing they'd forgotten.:wink:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Wow we're in double figures already. *faints*


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Tigerneko said:


> I can't believe we didn't get anything from Poland, I thought we might!


Yeh, half of them are over here living!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Oooh, the Russian voting is being booed hugely throughout...

Eurovison audience has more backbone than the EU, then!


----------



## BoogieWoogie (Nov 13, 2013)

I have to admit this is not going to way I thought it would go when Molly was announced as are act this year... maybe it truly is time for the UK to leave the Eurovision song contest.


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaay there's my point for Iceland :lol:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Sacre bloody ceour WTF did France just say?:blink:


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Latvia bloke borrowed his dad's shirt :lol:


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Well, you can say what you like, but we are a forward thinking and fair country!


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

And Iceland returned the favour to us! How lovely


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Dying for a pee now :lol:


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

And they aren't odd much.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2014)

:lol:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> And Iceland returned the favour to us! How lovely


Free debut albums all round then. :wink:


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Has the Belarus points woman escaped from a gypsy wedding? :blink:

The booing started even before they started the 12 point announcement!


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Note to self:La every day :001_tongue:


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

La la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la la Scooby dooby dab dab I love you.:001_wub:


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm sure you are thankful, kenny Everett, im sure you are.


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

It's never Netherlands :blink:


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Mrsred said:


> I'm sure you are thankful, kenny Everett, im sure you are.


And it's all been done in the best possible taste!

(Blast from the past there Mrs Red!)


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Mrsred said:


> I'm sure you are thankful, kenny Everett, im sure you are.


And he's acting like a cupid stunt as well! :001_tongue:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Zaros said:


> Free debut albums all round then. :wink:


I hope so, think of how much money I could make if I stick it on eBay :thumbup:


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Jeepers H crackers Estonia, what is that?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Tigerneko said:


> I hope so, think of how much money I could make if I stick it on eBay :thumbup:


Aye. You'll probably get an Icelandic buying it back because it isn't available in their country.:laugh:


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Zaros said:


> Aye. You'll probably get an Icelandic buying it back because it isn't available in their country.:laugh:


Probably the drummers mum :lol:


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Awk, wee Nicky Burne, I met westlife once and they were very lovely. Suprised they didn't give 12 to Netherlands though.


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Finland judge, what an arse!


----------



## Jenna500 (May 27, 2012)

Love the beard Austria! Lol!!


----------



## BoogieWoogie (Nov 13, 2013)

Spain giving us our 5 points back


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Space Chick said:


> Note to self:La every day :001_tongue:


I wouldn't. You'll end up









:hand:


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Pausing much, Spain?!?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

I'm not a well travelled man but am I to take it the entire population of Austria have beards?:001_unsure:


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

Haven't enjoyed the voting so much ever!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

I think Austria have it in the very, very hairy bag.


----------



## Jenna500 (May 27, 2012)

Jonescat said:


> Haven't enjoyed the voting so much ever!


I haven't enjoyed the whole Eurovision experience so much as I have with you guys - thanks!


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Yay! Austria win


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

It's all over bar the crying:cryin:

There's no denying it now, Europe loves a woman with a beard


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

Jenna500 said:


> I haven't enjoyed the whole Eurovision experience so much as I have with you guys - thanks!


We do it every year! See ya next year :001_tongue:


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

Jenna500 said:


> I haven't enjoyed the whole Eurovision experience so much as I have with you guys - thanks!


Always more fun with a crowd of fellow mickey-taking cynics


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

40 points! A corner turned?


----------



## Kyria (Oct 29, 2011)

Thankyou Space Chick...that was such fun Ive never joined in before as I never usually watch Euro song contest such a fun evening..Thanks to all you guys too..xx


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

sooo, to win you need a really good gimmick. That's where the UK's been going wrong all these years!


----------



## Mrsred (Oct 23, 2013)

Well, if I've learnt anything tonight it's that I have wasted years of my life depilating. Years! 
So, same time next year then??


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

It's always great fun 

Until next year PFers!


----------



## Jesthar (May 16, 2011)

And a nice 10-11-12 for the top three in the correct order from Slovenia to finish things off. 

Now, what the heck is last year's winner wearing?!? 

Nice short and to the very pointy point winners speech, too 

It's been fun and an absolute pleasure, guys and gals - same time next year?


----------



## ballybee (Aug 25, 2010)

This has been an awesome Eurovision!!!! So happy Austria won!!!! She was so shocked it was lovely


----------



## Jonescat (Feb 5, 2012)

And congratulations to the people of Europe for getting Conchita


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

Wait a minute the guy from Austria is an imposter.

He's been here before and I believe Robert Powell once played his role as Jesus of Nazareth.

Forgive me father for I know not what I've done. :sad:


----------



## Sandysmum (Sep 18, 2010)

Thanks guys, it's been fun. See you next year.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2014)

I didn't finish watching.  Ended up watching a film instead haha.  How many points did we end up getting?


----------



## Space Chick (Dec 10, 2011)

la468 said:


> I didn't finish watching.  Ended up watching a film instead haha.  How many points did we end up getting?


40- odd! Not bad 

Right, I'm off to bed.

Can we bring water and pain killers tomorrow please :001_tongue:


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

We got 40 in the end. For once I was right & my choice won. YAY!
Never usually bother but it's been fun Guys, thanks a bunch.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2014)

Not too bad! I don't think we've had 40+ points for a while!

I might catch up with it on iplayer if it gets uploaded on there. For some reason I wasn't too bothered about Eurovision this year, usually I get really excited for it.


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2014)

Given the results of previous years, i'm just glad i didn't decide to do a shot for every point we got!


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Don't mean to sound Blasphemous but the winner looks how I can imagine Jesus to look minus the dress and lashes obviously!


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I wasn't at home last night, or I would have been on this thread, but I was watching!

I have to say, Sweden's song really upset me.

"Undo my sad..."

What? I mean, I know English probably isn't the songwriter's first language, but still...


----------



## Happy Paws2 (Sep 13, 2008)

I don't think any one song really stood out expect the willing song if I closed my eye and didn't watch him/her I like it, but we voted for the Netherlands I liked the song and the singers.


----------



## BoogieWoogie (Nov 13, 2013)

Happy Paws said:


> I don't think any one song really stood out expect the willing song if I closed my eye and didn't watch him/her I like it, but we voted for the Netherlands I liked the song and the singers.


The Netherlands were amazing and are currently sitting at number 4 on the uk Itunes chart (ahead of the winning song). Spain was also amazing but I'm probably biased as I love Ruth Lorenzo


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2014)

Jesthar said:


> Even more ironic that they kept on shouting about 'All these words' - which were the only words I managed to make out through the whole sorry caboodle
> 
> Never mind, Finland - you can always come back next year with Something Even Better


We will be back, but promise nothing. We have a well founded reputation of presenting very odd songs, and I´d hate to see it spoiled. :cryin: This time at least the lyrics were incomprehensible, usually also the tune and the singers are from another world.

Unfortunately I fell asleep in the middle of your party, seems you had good time last night. Will try to stay awake next year!


----------



## cheekyscrip (Feb 8, 2010)

Iwatched allthat malarkey ..in hospital..with my dd..when Spain came we naughtily beepedour Sanish night nurse..so she can watch it too...



and I sneak to call the English nurse when Molly came on...




we had all ward to ourselves that night..no more sick kids..so we were allowed to stay late and have a party...


----------



## Valanita (Apr 13, 2010)

http://www.buzzfeed.com/tomphillips/everything-you-need-to-know-about-eurovision-winner-conchita

I found this an interesting article.:thumbsup:


----------



## Colliebarmy (Sep 27, 2012)

> In an interview with BILD, Conchita said: To make it clear: I am not transsexual, but a man, and will remain that way Im planning no sex reassignment. I just like to wear womens clothes, thats all.


me too

ever since the wife found some knickers in the car glove box......


----------

